# Type face for old bottle



## JGill (Jul 24, 2009)

This is an old type face for printing and I believe it is for advertising this type of bottle.  I have another one showing a diffrent type bottle but I haven't found it yet when I do I'll post it.


----------



## glass man (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW COOL! FROM THE BACKWARD LETTERS DOES LOOK LIKE INK WOULDA BEEN PUT ON IT AND THEN IT WOULD OF BEEN PRESSED ONTO PAPER. WHAT ARE THE DEMENSIONS OF IT? IS THE "BOTTLE" METAL? JAMIE


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice advertising printer block


----------



## JGill (Jul 25, 2009)

Jamie the dimensions are 2 1/2" tall 1 3/4" wide and 7/8" thick.  The image is copper and the last two words are NEVER SURRENDERS can't make out the first word.  Here's another view


----------



## JGill (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey I think I got it the words are GEN TAYLOR NEVER SURRENDERS alright you history buffs what did this commenerate?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 25, 2009)

Here ya go!

http://books.google.com/books?id=I5EEAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA207&dq=general+taylor+never+surrenders


----------



## glass man (Jul 25, 2009)

MAN THAT IS FAR OUT! DO YOU HAVE THE TAYLOR HISTORICAL FLASK BOTTLE ? WOULD BE A GREAT THING TO HAVE TO GO WITH THE FLASK!  JGILL IS RIGHT,THE FIRST WORDS ARE "GENERAL TAYLOR" THEN "NEVER SURRENDERS"! LOTS OF THESE FLASKS AROUND. SOME FAIRLY CHEAP [DEPENDING ON WHAT "CHEAP " IS]  AQUA IS MOST COMMON $100 +,BUT THEN WHEN YOU GET INTO COLORS,WELL THEY CAN GET VERY EXPENSIVE IF MINT ETC. THOUSANDS. THERE ARE MANY VARIATIONS OF THIS FLASK. GO TO THE TOP OF THIS SITE AND FIND "SEARCH" AND GO ON IT. THEN PUT IN "TAYLOR FLASK" AND A LOT OF THINGS ON THE FLASK WILL COME UP. VERY NICE ITEM! JAMIE


----------



## JGill (Jul 26, 2009)

I finally found the block with the other bottle on it.  It's hard to make out but I think part of it says OLD CABIN WHISKEY.  Anybody have any info on this figural bottle?  And pyshodoodle thanks for the Gen Taylor book and in case anybody want's to know without reading the book the bottle commernates the victory of Zackry Taylor at the battle of Buena Vista where 400 American troops were victorious over 20,000 Mexican troops under the infamous Santa Anna.  And to glass man no I don't have one of the flasks but I would love to get a hold of one.  Even a repo.


----------



## JGill (Jul 26, 2009)

A close up maybe you can make out some of the letters


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, that's an E C Booze's Old Cabin Whiskey.. the originals are very valuable, and there are a lot of fakes.. here's a thread about this bottle:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/E-C-BOOZ%27S-OLD-CABIN-WHISKEY/m-100649/tm.htm


----------



## JGill (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks cyberdigger as always right up on things.  What does a repo of this bottle go for and are they available?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 26, 2009)

I just saw a repro for sale in an antique store for 30 bucks.. it was nice, but you could probably find one for a bit less..


----------



## capsoda (Jul 26, 2009)

Great go withs. All I can say is excellent!!!


----------



## glass man (Jul 27, 2009)

YEP LIKE CAP SAYS!! A  REPO WHEATON CABIN BOTTLE CAN BE VERY AFFORDABLE. JUST LOOK ON EBAY. I HAVE A GREEN CLEVENGERS I PAID $50 FOR YEARS AGO. MAY HAVE OVER PAID,BUT I LIKED IT SO.... WOW IT WOULD BE COOL TO HAVE A LOT OF THOSE WITH DIFFERENT BOTTLES! REALLY CURIOUS. HOW DID YOU COME TO OWN THESE? FLEA MARKET ETC. AND IF YOU DON'T MINE TELLING WHAT DID YOU GIVE FOR THEM? ALSO WILL YOU TAKE $10 A PIECE FOR THEM?[] OH WELL "NOTHING VENTURED NOTHING GAINED" OR SOMETHING GOTTEN THAT IS GREAT AND FOR A BARGAIN PRICE![] LEARN ABOUT THESE AND SEE IF YOU CAN FIND OUT HOW RARE SOMETHING LIKE THIS IS AND SOME SORTA VALUE! I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THEM ALMOST AS THE BOTTLES THEY REPRESENT!     I AM GUESSING TO CLEAN THEM IN ANY WAY WOULD HURT THEM TERRIBLY AND WOULD DEF. ADVISE AGAINST IT,BUT DO WONDER IF CLEANED HOW MUCH CLEARER THE BOTTLES AND WRITTING WOULD BE ON THEM! I AM SURE IF YOU EVER WANTED TO SELL THEM ONE OF THE GLASS HOUSE AUCTIONS WOULD SELL THEM FOR YOU AS BOTTLE GO WITHS. LOVE TO SEE WHAT THEY WOULD GO FOR! GOTTA BE PRETTY RARE! AS I SAID I HAVE A STANDING OFFER OF $10 APIECE FOR THEM AND I AM TALKING CASH MONEY ON THE BARREL HEAD!!![WHERE DID THE SAYING "CASH MONEY ON THE BARREL HEAD COME FROM AND WHAT THE HECK DO IT MEAN?!}[&:] JAMIE


----------



## JGill (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Jamie
 Lots of great questions.  I really can't remember how I came by these.  I think in my befuddled way I bought them at a flea market back in the 70's but really I'm only guessing.  I have a friend who has a antique hand printing press.  I'm going to see if he can press these and see if they still print out.  The etching on them is extremely fine and I would love to see how they come out.  Thanks for the offer but for now I'll just hand on to them.  But if I decide to let them go you'll be the first to know.
 Jerry


----------

